# Kindling Cracker Firewood Splitter



## smokinjd (Jun 2, 2016)

I just saw this _Kindling Cracker_ brand firewood splitter on sale at Northern Tool. $10 off + free shipping.













splitter.jpg



__ smokinjd
__ Jun 2, 2016






http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200647343_200647343

Seems like a handy splitter for anyone that needs to break down larger wood to fit into a smaller firebox or sticks for kindling starter.


----------



## joe black (Jun 2, 2016)

I bought one about 6 months ago and love it.  I use a 3# hammer to whack the logs and it only takes 2 or 3 hits to split.  I had one of the kinds that you step on and it was a PITA.  I'm 71 years old with both hips replaced and the step-on splitter was almost dangerous for me.  I sit my Kindling Kutter on a large stump piece that is about 16-18" across and 24" high.  That's a comfortable way for me to use it.

I hope you enjoy it.  If I ever need another one, I will buy the same thing.  The only thing that I would change is to make it a couple of inches larger, both ways.

Good luck,  Joe.


----------



## smokinjd (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi Joe,

Good to hear! I just ordered one yesterday. How's it holding up; any signs of rust so far?

The details say it's made in Australia from cast iron (not pig iron from China.)  While I plan to keep it inside out of the rain I was just curious if it might need a light coating of oil every now and than like a cast iron skillet.

Thank you,

-Jason


----------



## joe black (Jun 4, 2016)

I keep mine in a deck box along with all of my cooking gadgets.  I don't see any rust and never really thought about it.  It's really heavy material and if rust is ever a factor, I'll hit it with a wire brush and a oat of black rustoleum.

I would really that you get a pretty big chopping block.  If you use it on a patio, walk or deck, I would be afraid of breaking something.  It sure won't be the splitter.


----------

